
Automated Machine Learning vs. Automated Data Science - guard0g
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2018/07/automated-machine-learning-vs-automated-data-science.html
======
guard0g
Fully agree with this statement:

"When you read news about tools that automate Data Science and Data Science
competitions, people with no industry experience may be confused and think
that Data Science is only modeling and can be fully automated." \--Sandro
Saitta

